# Passenger seat belt twisted permanently?



## HuPeRcHiLd (Oct 13, 2007)

In my 90 GXE, the passenger seat belt buckle seem to be facing the wrong way. The driver's side buckle faces inward if the belt isn't done up. The passenger buckle face outward. This causes an annoying twist in the belt when done up. I took the panels off and check everything and it appears to be fine - no twists.

I have no seat belt experience and I know this isn't a big deal but it sure is a pain when in the passenger seat. Can this be fixed? Can I unstitch the bottom and slide the buckle off and flip it, while maintaining safety?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

is your car canadian?
in the US the seat belts are automatic and can't be flipped.


----------



## HuPeRcHiLd (Oct 13, 2007)

Yeah, it's Canadian. It just seems weird to me that the buckle wouldn't face inward. It should be a mirror image of the driver's side.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

you can flip the male part around by folding the belt over then sliding the folded part through the slot.

Make a section of the belt look like this |/| slide that through the slot and the bucle shouldbe on the opposite side when done.


----------



## HuPeRcHiLd (Oct 13, 2007)

Awesome, it worked. Thanks for your help!


----------

